#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  CPE TPLINK WA5210 x WISP

## livresoft

Bom dia amigos,

Esta é minha primeira participacão por aqui e tenho conhecimentos básicos de configuração.

Estou há dias tentando configurar uma CPE TPLINK WA5210 no modo Cliente-router para receber o sinal de meu provedor a rádio(wisp).

Consigo fazer o Survey para o rádio correspondente, configuro os ipś na mesma faixa, ajusto polarizações da antena, o DHCP fica habilitado na mesma faixa do provedor, mas não consigo acessar a página de autenticação do provedor de jeito nenhum, nem mesmo depois de configurar os ipś da minha placa de rede no modo automático.

Será defeito? Estou fazendo algo de errado?

O provedor é um saco e não passa as configurações, querem que um técnico venha fazer. Moro em meio a montanhas na Chapada Diamantina.

Grato por qualquer dica
 Firmware Version:
 4.4.8 Build 130502 Rel.61441n 


 Hardware Version:
 WA5210G v1 081640EF




 LAN

 MAC Address:
 64-66-B3-EA-C4-BA


 IP Address:
 10.10.200.7


 Subnet Mask:
 255.255.255.0




 Wireless

 Wireless Radio:
 Enable

 Signal:


 Remote MAC:
 VALLANDNET :RIACHINHO2:

 Channel:
 7

 Mode:
 54Mbps (802.11g)

 MAC Address:
 64-66-B3-EA-C4-BB



 WAN

 MAC Address:
 64-66-B3-EA-C4-BB

 IP Address:
 10.10.225.115
 Dynamic IP

 Subnet Mask:
 255.255.255.255


 Default Gateway:
 10.10.200.1


 DNS Server:
 8.8.8.8 , 10.10.200.1

----------


## Rsmol

> Bom dia amigos,
> 
> Esta é minha primeira participacão por aqui e tenho conhecimentos básicos de configuração.
> 
> Estou há dias tentando configurar uma CPE TPLINK WA5210 no modo Cliente-router para receber o sinal de meu provedor a rádio(wisp).
> 
> Consigo fazer o Survey para o rádio correspondente, configuro os ipś na mesma faixa, ajusto polarizações da antena, o DHCP fica habilitado na mesma faixa do provedor, mas não consigo acessar a página de autenticação do provedor de jeito nenhum, nem mesmo depois de configurar os ipś da minha placa de rede no modo automático.
> 
> Será defeito? Estou fazendo algo de errado?
> ...



Amigo essa CPE é ótima ! porem é um saco pra configurar ! as vezes nao pega ip nem por resa brava ! entao o conselho que te dou é que deixe o tecnico deles ir ai fazer a configaraçao pra vc !

----------


## 1929

Acho que o provedor não é um saco não... Já imaginou um gerente de redes passando todas as configurações para todo mundo? Daqui a pouco a rede dele vira uma bagunça pois cada um vai querer mexer sozinho e pode criar um problemão e derrubar todo mundo... E se ele utilizar chave de criptografia, vai sair por aí distribuindo a chave? aí deixa de ter sentido ter chave..

Porque você não quer que o provedor configure para você?

E outro detalhe, se voce está cercado de morros, terá visada para uma das torres dele? Se não tiver visada, pode até achar o SSID mas poderá não navegar. Para isso muitos provedores até colocam regras no servidor para não permitir que sinais baixos de clientes fiquem atrapalhando o desempenho. Por isso é importante que o provedor faça isso.

----------


## studiofmnet

Boa noite, essas cpe´s agente usa o modo de operação AP clientrouter e vc deve ter o gateway padrão do provedor

----------

